

The era of computer folders is dead – now stop using them - rossiben
http://www.information-age.com/technology/information-management/123459585/era-computer-folders-dead-now-stop-using-them

======
klez
So the author discovered the Semantic Desktop?

~~~
zeeed
the argument appears to be "I don't sort things folders at home and Google
does everything for me, so an era must be over and I need to write an article
about it"

Sadly the article misses on elaborating on and explaining how semantic search
(if that really is what he meant) will help alleviate the problems that do
come with folder-based organization.

And how, even if the basic criticism is valid, a feasible transition scheme
can be implemented.

The way it is, it's just a rant.

